# D’Oh Canada – Justin From Canada Wore Blackface ...



## Ropey

... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.







The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles


----------



## shockedcanadian

It's a bloody International news event.  Wife and I watched the entire question and answer.  He also admitted to singing "Day-O" in makeup in high school.

Now, what makes this worse for him, is he has been mercilessly going after Scheer the Conservative member about racists in his party.  Also, he has zero tolerance within his own party.

As I always say, "don't judge lest ye be judged".  We arent perfect, and it was an Alladin Night dress up even, he was a teacher then.  He is being attacked by everyone in robot world Canada, even as the same people attacking him have plenty of shyte in their history as well.  His problem was that he demands robotic existence of others, but not of himself.  It will hurt him because of this.  Nobody likes hypocrisy.


----------



## TNHarley

When will that faggot resign?
Oh yea because hypocritical leftists dont give about their sides "racism" or "bigotry"


----------



## shockedcanadian

TNHarley said:


> When will that faggot resign?
> Oh yea because hypocritical leftists dont give about their sides "racism" or "bigotry"




No need to call the PM the "F" (second f) word.  That's reserved for strange, creepy dudes who sit in their car outside your home.


----------



## TNHarley

shockedcanadian said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will that faggot resign?
> Oh yea because hypocritical leftists dont give about their sides "racism" or "bigotry"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to call the PM the "F" (second f) word.  That's reserved for strange, creepy dudes who sit in their car outside your home.
Click to expand...

No there was need 
He is a self righteous hypocritical douchebag.
He deserves more than being called a faggot.


----------



## shockedcanadian

TNHarley said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will that faggot resign?
> Oh yea because hypocritical leftists dont give about their sides "racism" or "bigotry"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to call the PM the "F" (second f) word.  That's reserved for strange, creepy dudes who sit in their car outside your home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there was need
> He is a self righteous hypocritical douchebag.
> He deserves more than being called a faggot.
Click to expand...



I think the same of the creep sitting outside someones home in a car, but I don't go there.


----------



## MarathonMike

Will Harry Belafonte demand reparations for Justin's offensive blackface imitation? I mean really, he is at least 5 shades darker than the Caramel Crooner.


----------



## TNHarley

shockedcanadian said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will that faggot resign?
> Oh yea because hypocritical leftists dont give about their sides "racism" or "bigotry"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to call the PM the "F" (second f) word.  That's reserved for strange, creepy dudes who sit in their car outside your home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there was need
> He is a self righteous hypocritical douchebag.
> He deserves more than being called a faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same of the creep sitting outside someones home in a car, but I don't go there.
Click to expand...

I do.
You are just nicer than I am lol


----------



## Ropey

Reporter: "Do you want to tell Canadians about any other instances where you are concerned that you were racist?" Trudeau: "I've always — and you'll know this — been more enthusiastic about costumes than is sometimes appropriate."


----------



## Pilot1

Justin's response.  Namaste...…….


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Thinker101

Who would of guessed, Canada as liberal as they are has their share of racists.  Evidently the bigotry runs rampant.


Justin Trudeau Wore Brownface at 2001 ‘Arabian Nights’ Party While He Taught at a Private School, Canada's Liberal Party Admits


----------



## LordBrownTrout

I always thought it was lily white utopia up there.


----------



## fncceo

Yes. But they're really polite racists.


----------



## Thinker101

LordBrownTrout said:


> I always thought it was lily white utopia up there.



They sure seem to have the "Holier than thou" attitude.


----------



## 22lcidw

And all of the Canadian comedians....Samantha B plus! Carrey and others....


----------



## shockedcanadian

fncceo said:


> Yes. But they're really polite racists.




Yeah, "Hey, ya (insert racist term here), go F yourself eh, please"


----------



## LordBrownTrout

I can't quit laughing.  Can someone bust out O' Canada.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Thinker101 said:


> Who would of guessed, Canada as liberal as they are has their share of racists.  Evidently the bigotry runs rampant.
> 
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wore Brownface at 2001 ‘Arabian Nights’ Party While He Taught at a Private School, Canada's Liberal Party Admits




The truth is, Canada has a horrible history of racism, especially against Natives.  It's a very dark stain.  We also have a much lower level of successful minorities, especially blacks, than America does.  This is the result of our monarchy hierarchy.  If you're born poor, you're basically screwed regardless of talent, effort or character.  Being a government patsy and Loyalist is passed on through generations.  It's why our best and brightest are crushing it in California, in Silicon Valley.  Free at last!

Also, being racist isn't even the worst thing to be called here.  I'm quite serious when I say, if you are a libertarian or pro-American, or simply sympathetic to a Republican politician, you're considered treasonous trash in Canada.  Not even worthy of eating from a dog dish.

We don't have any Rand Pauls.  We sort of have one in Maxime Bernier, go and see how he was screwed of the Conservative leadership and how they paint him as Lucifer in the flesh.  I'm not even convinced of him as a leader, but I don't shoot down every comment he makes.  CBC and others do.  Even so-called conservatives.


----------



## Jitss617

If I hear anyone calls republicans racist again I’m calling your a fuuucking retard


----------



## theHawk

Ropey said:


> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles



I knew I was in the right when I started calling him Turdeau.  Now he really does have shit on his face.


----------



## Ropey

theHawk said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I was in the right when I started calling him Turdeau.  Now he really does have shit on his face.
Click to expand...

May the fleas of a thousand camels infest his armpits...


----------



## Hellokitty

Thinker101 said:


> Who would of guessed, Canada as liberal as they are has their share of racists.  Evidently the bigotry runs rampant.
> 
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wore Brownface at 2001 ‘Arabian Nights’ Party While He Taught at a Private School, Canada's Liberal Party Admits



Seems to me the problem with Justin's apology is that it only came about from someone else releasing a picture showing him in heavy blackface. The picture is also weird how his hand looks like he is trying to choke the woman. High profile people have been getting called out for wearing blackface in their past for the last few years, so why didn't Justin confess for his crime before now. 


Either way Trudeau is freaking adorable.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Ropey said:


> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles



According to left wing nazis this is completely racist 
He must resign IMMEDIATELY 

" he deeply regrets wah wah wah wah wah wah blah blah blah   "
THE WEST IS DOOMED


----------



## bluzman61

Ropey said:


> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles


This is hilarious!  I wonder how the liberals will react to this one.


----------



## bluzman61

It's interesting that the liberals on this site aren't touching this one!


----------



## SweetSue92

I'm sorry:

hhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

You know the Leftist overlords who love to boss us around are really trying to boss around their own nasty proclivities. When we tell them we're not racist they can't believe us because of their OWN nasty racist leanings.

Never forget this.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Another pic just came out with him wearing an afro. Lol.


----------



## Dalia

TNHarley said:


> When will that faggot resign?
> Oh yea because hypocritical leftists dont give about their sides "racism" or "bigotry"


Every time they get caught the hand in the bag, it's never serious, they apologizes and move on but when it's a conservative it's a breaking news for weeks, all a bunch of hypocritical


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles



Meh.  He's a Progressive and apologized.  Not racist and what's the difference if he pretends to be a black posting on USMB.  Ain't dat right, IM2 ?


----------



## Ropey

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  He's a Progressive and apologized.  Not racist and what's the difference if he pretends to be a black posting on USMB.  Ain't dat right, IM2 ?
Click to expand...


Toro


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  He's a Progressive and apologized.  Not racist and what's the difference if he pretends to be a black posting on USMB.  Ain't dat right, IM2 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toro
Click to expand...


Toro is too busy trading the repo market


----------



## Ropey

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  He's a Progressive and apologized.  Not racist and what's the difference if he pretends to be a black posting on USMB.  Ain't dat right, IM2 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toro is too busy trading the repo market
Click to expand...


He does so like to possesss that dangling participle...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  He's a Progressive and apologized.  Not racist and what's the difference if he pretends to be a black posting on USMB.  Ain't dat right, IM2 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toro is too busy trading the repo market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does so like to possesss that dangling participle...
Click to expand...


You know, whatever happens between him and his participles is his business


----------



## Ropey

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  He's a Progressive and apologized.  Not racist and what's the difference if he pretends to be a black posting on USMB.  Ain't dat right, IM2 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toro is too busy trading the repo market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does so like to possesss that dangling participle...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, whatever happens between him and his participles is his business
Click to expand...


Yes! When he's in his closet. Damned rights. 



But not when he's spreading it all over the Davie St. Gayborhood.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  He's a Progressive and apologized.  Not racist and what's the difference if he pretends to be a black posting on USMB.  Ain't dat right, IM2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toro is too busy trading the repo market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does so like to possesss that dangling participle...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, whatever happens between him and his participles is his business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! When he's in his closet. Damned rights.
> 
> 
> 
> But not when he's spreading it all over the Davie St. Gayborhood.
Click to expand...


I think I saw Tommy Tainant in the crowd, are you sure that's not Wales?


----------



## Toro

He’s done this before


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Girl fren, is that u in dat nasty fro?


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Toro


----------



## Ropey




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> He’s done this before
> 
> View attachment 280009



Well, bless my Lucky Fucking Charms!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wait. Wait WAIT!!! Is it too late for Justin to jump into our democrat nomination?  Push out Beto and invite Justin. He'd make a PERFECT democrat candidate!

Being Canadian and the biological son of Fidel, is not an issue because "Born in Kenya" Obama already proved that the "requirements" to be President are just suggestions


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Ropey said:


>




Oh yeah.  He actually dressed up as a hindu and a sikh not too long ago.  Hes a man of all races and ethnicities.


----------



## Ropey

LordBrownTrout said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  He actually dressed up as a hindu and a sikh not too long ago.  Hes a man of all races and ethnicities.
Click to expand...

I sure love how memes capture the moment so well.


----------



## Ropey

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wait. Wait WAIT!!! Is it too late for Justin to jump into our democrat nomination?  Push out Beto and invite Justin. He'd make a PERFECT democrat candidate!
> 
> Being Canadian and the biological son of Fidel, is not an issue because "Born in Kenya" Obama already proved that the "requirements" to be President are just suggestions



All Trudeau needs to do is smile ...

... and keep his fucking eyebrows on.



I can see it now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  He actually dressed up as a hindu and a sikh not too long ago.  Hes a man of all races and ethnicities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure love how memes capture the moment so well.
Click to expand...


If I had meme skills I'd probably do nuffin but meme all day


----------



## LordBrownTrout

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wait. Wait WAIT!!! Is it too late for Justin to jump into our democrat nomination?  Push out Beto and invite Justin. He'd make a PERFECT democrat candidate!
> 
> Being Canadian and the biological son of Fidel, is not an issue because "Born in Kenya" Obama already proved that the "requirements" to be President are just suggestions



He'd fit right in without missing a beat.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

LordBrownTrout said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Wait WAIT!!! Is it too late for Justin to jump into our democrat nomination?  Push out Beto and invite Justin. He'd make a PERFECT democrat candidate!
> 
> Being Canadian and the biological son of Fidel, is not an issue because "Born in Kenya" Obama already proved that the "requirements" to be President are just suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd fit right in without missing a beat.
Click to expand...


Right?!  Blackface VA governor could endorse him too!

"I have to admit, Trudeau did look better as a negro than I" -- Northam, BlackFace Gov. (D) VA


----------



## Toro

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wait. Wait WAIT!!! Is it too late for Justin to jump into our democrat nomination?  Push out Beto and invite Justin. He'd make a PERFECT democrat candidate!
> 
> Being Canadian and the biological son of Fidel, is not an issue because "Born in Kenya" Obama already proved that the "requirements" to be President are just suggestions



Given that Democrats believe in open borders and don’t care about the COTUS, I don’t see why not.


----------



## bendog

Ropey said:


> ... While teaching young ‘Peoplekind’ during a 'Cultural Appropriation' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Read on Justin Trudeau's Mounting Political Troubles


He wasn't mocking blacks, he was mocking Asians and their disgusting over achieveing ways.  There's a difference.  (JOKE)

I'd grab that breast too if I could.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Wait WAIT!!! Is it too late for Justin to jump into our democrat nomination?  Push out Beto and invite Justin. He'd make a PERFECT democrat candidate!
> 
> Being Canadian and the biological son of Fidel, is not an issue because "Born in Kenya" Obama already proved that the "requirements" to be President are just suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that Democrats believe in open borders and don’t care about the COTUS, I don’t see why not.
Click to expand...


I heard the banks are begging the Fed for the repos because you've been buying up rare single malts the last few days


----------



## Rambunctious

They always accuse us of what they actually do...don't they?...libs are dishonest and insincere as one can be....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rambunctious said:


> They always accuse us of what they actually do...don't they?...libs are dishonest and insincere as one can be....



It's Alinsky 101


----------



## Ropey

The only thing rare in Toro's cabinet is real expensive whiskey.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


> The only thing rare in Toro's cabinet is real expensive whiskey.



mal once told me that he and Toro traded single malt shots like the were, well, I can't thing of a fucking thing, but you get the idea


----------



## Thinker101

And now a third incident arises.  But he apologizes....not sure if it's for the first, second, or third, or for getting caught.
New video of Trudeau wearing blackface emerges


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Thinker101 said:


> And now a third incident arises.  But he apologizes....not sure if it's for the first, second, or third, or for getting caught.
> New video of Trudeau wearing blackface emerges



Meh, he's a Progressive.  No Harm, no Foul. A Republican would get the death penalty


----------



## The Purge

*canadafreepress.com ^*

And though mega attention is focused on the Trudeau photo TIME dragged out of obscurity, that’s also Justin Trudeau pictured with his pants down and fly open from a February, 1992 Montreal Gazette story, headlined the ‘Buttony doo-dah’.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Had Trump appeared in blackface, democrats would be just as forgiving as they are toward Fidel's biological son


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

shockedcanadian said:


> He also admitted to singing "Day-O" in makeup in high school.



LMFAO!


----------



## Ropey

Look at this photograph.







LOOK LOOK!


----------



## Ropey




----------

